# Cartersville, GA - ID: EV-M-741 Titus, M adult, LH



## BelladeLuz (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I have worked with this shelter in placing labradors. Knowing that I love GSDs the shelter manager, Dorothy, e-mailed me to ask for help with Titus. He has been identified by the vet as PB L/H GSD. If that was not the case I would not post him on the board- I did read the rules.
My Dad had a PB long haired GSD when I was around 7, and Rebel was a great dog, but I am not familar with the long haired GSDs as an adult myself.
This is from is petfinder listing:
" Titus is a lively and eager to please boy. Extremely affectionate towards people and gets along with other dogs. He enjoys giving kisses as much as receiving them. He demands attention and then asks for more. Titus appears to be of Eastern European heritage; a beautiful big teddy bear of a dog."
This is Titus petfinder link http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11227859
I think the female GSD they had has already been PTS, but I am not sure of that.
(Note: if upon review of his listing the moderator determines the vet is in error and the post must be deleted I totally understand. Our rescue has told me that the vet identifications are sometimes wrong)


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

He looks like a beautiful LH GSD to me. Thank you for posting him here. 

I added some info to the title just to make it easier for people to know more about this boy.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Duplicate post


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=755601&page=3#Post755601


----------



## IrishPrincess (Feb 15, 2008)

This dog appears to be a Terveuren (Belgian Shepherd). Perhaps those who rescue purebred Terveuren's should be contacted immediately.

Titus (from the Petfinder site):









Terveuren Photo: (Could be the above boy in just a few short months with some TLC). 









Beautiful animal. It would be a shame to label him a GSD or L/C GSD or GSD mix. So many dogs are labeled "GSD" or "GSD mix" when they aren't. Hence the reason there is such a high number of "GSD" bites?

People knowledgeable in identifying breeds are sorely needed in the Animal Shelter world.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I am locking this thread not because I do not believe Titus is a LH GSD but because it is a duplicate thread. 

Thanks myamom for giving the link to the other thread.

Original Titus Thread


----------

